# Best N64 games?



## Faine (Apr 23, 2012)

I've been gettin into my N64 again. Found a bunch of my old games. but theres still ONE I'm missing that I want to get again... I had it twice but I lost it once, and let my couzin borrow the other one This was years ago and its long gone.







DOES ANYONE HAVE ONE THEY CAN SELL ME?!?! I'll love you forever. 
( I know theres a remake for it for xbox and i'll get that too, but it doesnt beat the original) 

I'm sure everyone has 007, ocarina of time, majoras mask, perfect dark, conkers bad fur day, super smash bro's, mario cart, banjo tooie, all the quakes and Command and conquer. 

but I'm lookin into buying some more ebay or something, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 23, 2012)

Star Wars: Rogue Squadron.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 23, 2012)

Mario Party !
Pokemon Snap !
Waverunner !


Get all the AKI wrestling games too.


----------



## Faine (Apr 23, 2012)

ittoa666 said:


> Star Wars: Rogue Squadron.



I have that one, and the shadows of the empire one too.


----------



## broj15 (Apr 23, 2012)

If you want a copy of conker's bad fur day, unless you find someone stupid or ignorant, be ready to pay $40-$50 for a cartridge only copy. The cheapest I've seen a copy go for on the open market in the past couple years was probably around $25 and it was missing the label and covered in retail/ old rental stickers.

As far as my favorite N64 games it's really hard to pass up Doom or Super Smash Bros. I was also a HUGE quake fan. Me and my friends used to play that game all the time.


----------



## Faine (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll pay for that lol. I want it that bad. It's a classic to me and I used to play it when i was like 13 or something lol. I'm 23 now. And as for quake I have the first and 2nd for n64. I liked the first one better though.


----------



## Faine (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## oremus91 (Apr 23, 2012)

STAR FOX! If anyone says otherwise, they are lying.


----------



## Faine (Apr 23, 2012)

SLIPPYS BEEN HIT!


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 23, 2012)

Aside from all the classics that have already been mentioned, I used to love the shit out of Turok. Turok 2 in particular, if my memory doesn't fail me. I never understood the story (was there even one?), nor cared for it, but I did enjoy ripping the brains out of dinosaurs and making things explode.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 23, 2012)

Mystical Ninja: Starring Goemon. 

You're welcome. 

EDIT: Get part 2 as well.


----------



## Ayo7e (Apr 23, 2012)

Carmaggedon 64 lol


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 23, 2012)

who in their right mind comes into this thread without mentioning

Mario 64
Mario Kart
Super Smash Brothers
1080

now granted, im a huge star wars tool, and Rogue Squadron was the best flyer game ever (heck, even battle for naboo was enjoyable)
Shadows of the Empire? wicked awesome
Waverunner was pimp, and Star Fox was a great story

but the importance of the Nintendo characters and games in relation to the console cannot be understated


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 23, 2012)

I do in fact own conkers bad fur day. I just bought it last year for $40. I only played the first few areas of it and its great so far. Its in the style of banjo kazooie. Speaking of which every single game made by RARE on the 64 are the games i suggest. i have a whole drawer full of games to suggest.

Banjo kazooie
Banjo Tooie
Glover
Donkey Kong 64
Castlevania
Diddy Kong Racing
Rayman 2
Jetforce Gemini
Toy Story 2
perfect dark

I also recently bought Rocket Robot on Wheels and havent gotten a chance to try it. I would like to buy Gex 64 too. Ive played most of the games except fighting and sports ones so if you are thinking of buying a game i can let you know how it was if ive played it.




Bloody_Inferno said:


> Mystical Ninja: Starring Goemon.
> 
> You're welcome.



I actually was considering suggesting this as well. I played this one for a while and really enjoyed it but i remember getting to this giant robot boss i couldnt figure out how to beat at time time and stopped playing it.


----------



## Ayo7e (Apr 23, 2012)

Actually I think rayman 2 was really nice.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 23, 2012)

one of my personal favorite games ever is harvest moon 64

i also really liked snowboard kids and mario 64 and fighting force 

also i really think you should get superman 64 its probably the best game thats ever been made


----------



## texshred777 (Apr 23, 2012)

I had an N64 but never really cared for it. I did enjoy Killer Instinct Gold though.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 23, 2012)

super smash bros.
wwf no mercy.
perfect dark.
goldeneye.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 23, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Mystical Ninja: Starring Goemon.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> EDIT: Get part 2 as well.



I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Odinvader (Apr 23, 2012)

The best games have been mentioned already, but some of the Mario Party stuff was fun. You can get your girlfriend and her friends to play it with you. Just a thought.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 23, 2012)

Odinvader said:


> The best games have been mentioned already, but some of the Mario Party stuff was fun. You can get your girlfriend and her friends to play it with you. Just a thought.



Strip mario party?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 23, 2012)

Super Mario World 64
Goldeneye 007


----------



## Odinvader (Apr 23, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> Strip mario party?



Exactly. You know what's up.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 24, 2012)

Odinvader said:


> Exactly. You know what's up.



I tried to get "strip-mini-games-from-pokemon-stadium" happening once but nobody worth seeing naked was terribly enthused, understandably.


----------



## Faine (Apr 24, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> I do in fact own conkers bad fur day. I just bought it last year for $40. I only played the first few areas of it and its great so far.



SELL ME IT?! haha

And I have Banjo Tooie. never played kazooie tho.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 24, 2012)

Faine said:


> SELL ME IT?! haha
> 
> And I have Banjo Tooie. never played kazooie tho.



The first game is superior in every way.


----------



## Qweklain (Apr 24, 2012)

Quest 64
Banjo Kazooie
Donkey Kong 64
Operation Winback
Perfect Dark
007 Goldeneye
007 World is not Enough
Castlevania
Castlevania Legacy of Darkness
Mario 64
Jet Force Gemini
Earth Worm Jim 64
Star Fox 64
Bomberman 64
Shadowman
Turok (all 3)
Duke Nukem 64 & Zero Hour
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Star Wars Shadow of the Empire (best SW game ever) and Rogue Squadron


----------



## Faine (Apr 24, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> The first game is superior in every way.



Maybe I'll try to pick that one up as well.


----------



## Trespass (Apr 24, 2012)

Banjo Kazooie is probably the greatest N64 game ever.

Tooie was also incredibly awesome.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 24, 2012)

Faine said:


> SELL ME IT?! haha
> 
> And I have Banjo Tooie. never played kazooie tho.





Bekanor said:


> The first game is superior in every way.



I wouldnt say its superior in every way.. But you must play kazooie first and then play tooie. I love them both!

Haha. Theres a locally owned store here called oogie games that sells n64 games. They get a copy in every so often and this is how i got mine. Had to sit on a waiting list for a while.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 24, 2012)

I really wasn't a big fan of Tooie. I mean it was good but it was a pretty big disappointment after the first one. Even in and of itself the level design is just bleh, which isn't something one can often say about an old Rare game. 

The first-person sections were terrible as well.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 24, 2012)

i really enjoyed the variety of new moves, new story, and believe it or not i liked the level design. I have fond memories of jolly rogers lagoon. But then again i havent played it in a very long time. I could never beat the final boss i remember tho. DONT TELL ME!!!

I started playing the n64 like crazy again recently and played about half of kazooie. Once i finish skyward sword i think ill go back and finish that one and then play some tooie cause ive been itching to play it again.


----------



## Joose (Apr 24, 2012)

Goldeneye
Zelda: Ocarina of Time & Majora's Mask
Body Harvest (creepy, hard, insanely fun and addictive game)
Star Wars: Rogue Squadron
Star Wars: Episode 1 Racer
Rush 2
NASCAR '99
Road Rash 64
Banjo-Kazooie & Banjo-Tooie
XG2
1080°
Starfox 64
Super Mario 64 (I think that was the title?)
Super Smash Bros.
Donkey Kong 64
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2

Those are off the top of my head, so I'd say those are obviously my favorites.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 24, 2012)

A couple i have never played but have heard good things about are kirby, paper mario and starfox 64. I for some reason refuse to play starfox. Maybe ill try it one day. Isnt it just a shooter from a space ship? Im into adventure games and 3d platformers mostly like starfox adventures for the gamecube was really good.


----------



## Tang (Apr 24, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> I for some reason refuse to play starfox.


----------



## Faine (Apr 24, 2012)

^ hahahaha. And dude if your local shop gets a
Copy let me know!


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 24, 2012)

I know many people want real copies of games, but i truly belive emulator is the way too go.


1. It is not illegal for old systems like n64
"Computer programs and video games distributed in formats that have become obsolete and that require the original media or hardware as a condition of access, when circumvention is accomplished for the purpose of preservation or archival reproduction of published digital works by a library or archive. A format shall be considered obsolete if the machine or system necessary to render perceptible a work stored in that format is no longer manufactured or is no longer reasonably available in the commercial marketplace."
---> U.S. Copyright Office - Anticircumvention Rulemaking

2. can be converted to HD and really awesome texture packs using OOT time as example works for any game



3. can still play multiplayer games


----------



## Rock4ever (Apr 24, 2012)

I must be the only person to not have played majora's mask. I guess I was too into starcraft, UT, and quake at the time.

Anywho my faves for that console are

Banjo Kazooie
Ocarina
Conkers BFD
Goldeneye
Blast Corps
JFG
Star Fox
Mario
Forsaken- Graphics on this were OMFG HFS!!11onez!!! for PC
Wave Race 64
Mario Kart
Rogue Squadron
Doom 64
Space Station Silicon Valley


----------



## flint757 (Apr 24, 2012)

Considering emulators are free and you can hook a controller up to your pc plus everything you had said i'd say it is hard to justify the price for sure.

I liked how in the game boy emulators you could increase the FPS and walk super fast since that was the least enjoyable part for me.


----------



## Faine (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks brutalwizard I'll look into emulators. Im Actually saving up for a better computer now.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 24, 2012)

You don't need a ridiculous computer to play emulators AFAIK. I never modded my emulators though so things could have changed since I played Conkers in computer class in high school.


----------



## Faine (Apr 24, 2012)

Lol my laptop has like a 1.7ghz dual processor and like 2 gigs of ram and it's 6 years old. MEGA slow too


----------



## flint757 (Apr 24, 2012)

Faine said:


> Lol my laptop has like a 1.7ghz dual processor and like 2 gigs of ram and it's 6 years old. MEGA slow too



like pentium D slow or Core 2 Duo? Or AMD equivalents?


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 24, 2012)

I used to run SNES emulators on my Pentium III when I was a kid. I remember my friend with a Pentium 4 was playing OoT on it. I have no idea why, since, at that time, he owned an N64 and OoT was widely available. But yeah, for old console emulators you really don't need anything special whatsoever.


----------



## Faine (Apr 24, 2012)

flint757 said:


> like pentium D slow or Core 2 Duo? Or AMD equivalents?



I was way off. It's worse than I thought. I'm on the laptop now. I'm usually on my iphone

Laptop specs: 

2006
Compact presario F500 
AMD athlon 64 X2 Dual core processor TK-53 1.70 GHz
RAM- 1470MB
32 bit operating system. 
And it has a 120Gb harddrive I think. And i have a 500gb external HD. 



Used to have one of those Black macbooks but my ex erased the operating system and everything so I just sold it. 

garbage I know.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 24, 2012)

That should be fine though for emulators. My school was running like 512MB of ram and Pentium D's and could run emulators.

They're free give it a shot


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 24, 2012)

how did i forget SW Episode I Racer

I spent so many hours on that game, once i found out all the cheats i just raped all the track times to 1 or 2 seconds for lolz when my friends came over


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 24, 2012)

And there's not even any installation required. It's so easy that it honestly feels illegal . I still prefer to buy my games, but it's all cool when I can't find them.

Btw, if you want to play N64 games on an emulator... First thing you have to do is find a USB controller compatible with the emulator (and that has an analog stick(!)). Unless the game was designed to be played with a pad, then it's almost impossible to play with the keyboard.


----------



## Faine (Apr 24, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> And there's not even any installation required. It's so easy that it honestly feels illegal . I still prefer to buy my games, but it's all cool when I can't find them.
> 
> Btw, if you want to play N64 games on an emulator... First thing you have to do is find a USB controller compatible with the emulator (and that has an analog stick(!)). Unless the game was designed to be played with a pad, then it's almost impossible to play with the keyboard.



Yeah I know exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## Mitochondria (Apr 24, 2012)

The original South Park game.

hours of life..... hours


----------



## flint757 (Apr 24, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> And there's not even any installation required. It's so easy that it honestly feels illegal . I still prefer to buy my games, but it's all cool when I can't find them.
> 
> Btw, if you want to play N64 games on an emulator... First thing you have to do is find a USB controller compatible with the emulator (and that has an analog stick(!)). Unless the game was designed to be played with a pad, then it's almost impossible to play with the keyboard.



Well even if you buy them it is used so it isn't like the developer is getting any action. (If you can find them)

Yeah forgot about that. Banjo was a pain in the ass with a keyboard, but not impossible just finger acrobatics.  I actually own them though so I'm not bothered; never got rid of my old setup, but I wish I got all the games I wanted (and couldn't afford) as they were being phased out because $40 is overkill all things considered.


----------



## Faine (Apr 24, 2012)

^ yeah, I went on ebay to look for copies of Conkers bad fur day and they're all $75-$150+ for one. It's ridiculous.  Maybe I'll find someone selling it in an n64 bundle someday on craigslist.


----------



## spattergrind (Apr 24, 2012)

Goldeneye 007
Perfect Dark
Super Smash Bros
Pokemon Stadium (lolz)


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 24, 2012)

spattergrind said:


> Pokemon Stadium (lolz)



No lolz there. I still find Pokemon Stadium to be extremely enjoyable and super fun to play with my other geeky friends.


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 24, 2012)

Super Mario 64
Donkey Kong 64

My childhood in a nutshell.


----------



## spattergrind (Apr 24, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> No lolz there. I still find Pokemon Stadium to be extremely enjoyable and super fun to play with my other geeky friends.



Ok, so I lied. 

I remember my friends and I would sit around and get some popcorn and root for our pokemon.


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 24, 2012)

Star Wars Pod racer
Star Wars Rogue Squadron 
WCW/NWO: Revenge
WWF No Mercy
Beetle adventure racing
1080 
Body Harvest
Duke Nukem:Zero Hour
F-zero X
Fighters Destiny 2
Hybrid Heaven
Spiderman




Bloody_Inferno said:


> Mystical Ninja: Starring Goemon.
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> EDIT: Get part 2 as well.



This cause it's worth buying just for the awesome but bonkers theme tune which is still stuck in my head to this day.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 24, 2012)

I loved the robot fights in Goemon. That was just a fun game and yes the music is stuck in my head too and I haven't touched the game in a couple years.

Also loved Diddy Kong Racing.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 24, 2012)

spattergrind said:


> Ok, so I lied.
> 
> I remember my friends and I would sit around and get some popcorn and root for our pokemon.



Or getting six Mewtwos to level 255 on the Game Boy games with the help of a Gameshark/Genie and then transferring them to Pokemon Stadium and breaking the game ... Actually, I don't even remember if that worked or not, but I'm sure I must've tried it at least once with my cousin


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 24, 2012)

I set up an emulator once and played it for a while. I bought a pc controller and took all kinds of time to map the controls and it worked pretty well but then one day i was trying to program the controller to play minecraft and it just started sticking and making me extremely mad. I then proceeded to smash it on the driveway and make a big scene and ended up hurting myself and it wasnt satisfying....

ANYWAYS........ N64! lol

You know what i find weird is on donkey kong 64 it needed that expansion pack to expand the graphics cache which supposedly gives it superior graphics but the last time i played it it looked like shit to me. I dont know what the deal was.

You guys better stop it cause day by day i am wanting to play the n64 more and more. Peer pressure.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 24, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> I set up an emulator once and played it for a while. I bought a pc controller and took all kinds of time to map the controls and it worked pretty well but then one day i was trying to program the controller to play minecraft and it just started sticking and making me extremely mad. I then proceeded to smash it on the driveway and make a big scene and ended up hurting myself and it wasnt satisfying....
> 
> ANYWAYS........ N64! lol
> 
> ...



games that needed it versus didn't even back then weren't particularly big of a difference and the spot was built before the device 

I think it was a money grab since it cost like $50 or something like that.


----------



## Underworld (Apr 24, 2012)

Zelda Ocarina of Time
Super Mario 64
Goldeneye
Diddy Kong racing
Super Smash bros. 


Many, many, MANY hours of playing on my part!


----------



## Faine (Apr 24, 2012)

^ ive played golden eye and ocarina of time fully though at least 15 times.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 25, 2012)

^ i must have played OOT all the way through over 30 times between the N64, gamecube, wii virtual console and 3DS. Im a zelda nut haha.


----------



## potatohead (Apr 25, 2012)

Goldeneye was just about the first multiplayer shooter... So awesome that game. 
Super Mario 64 was also amazing.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 25, 2012)

Im a terrible person


----------



## flint757 (Apr 25, 2012)

you whore 

Stop teasing...


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 25, 2012)

^ haha i know im sorry. I feel bad now..


----------



## Faine (Apr 25, 2012)

ASSHOLE


----------



## Volteau (Apr 26, 2012)

Pilot Wings
Star Fox 64
Mario 64
Golden Eye 007
Snowboarding 1080
Shadow of the Empire
Zelda: Ocarina of Time (f**k Majora's Mask)

Those were the most memorable ones for me. Pilot Wing's sandboxy type world awed me the first time I played it.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 26, 2012)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (Top 5 at least)
Pokemon' Stadium 1 and 2
Supers Smash Bros. (Top 5)
Donkey Kong 64 (Top 5)
Diddy Kong Racing 64
Super Mario 64 (Top 5)
Super Mario Kart
Hydro Thunder (So much fun)


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have Conker's Bad Fur Day too! Definitely one of the best N64 games.

I like these as well:

Mario 64
Donkey Kong 64 I find is pretty underrated
Vigilante 8
Diddy Kong Racing for sure


----------



## Faine (Apr 26, 2012)

Lol someone sell me conkers bad fur day!


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 26, 2012)

Lot of 24 Nintendo 64 Games - Conkers Bad Fur Day and 4 Pokemon Games!!! | eBay

This batch of games appears to have conker in it.


----------



## marked (Apr 26, 2012)

Super Smash Bros.
Pokemon Stadium 1
Starwars Pod racer (w/e is called)


----------



## Faine (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't have an eBay account or debit card


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 26, 2012)

if you're into wrestling at all, then best wrestling game to date (aside from the graphics) has to be WWF: No Mercy. amazing game play, amazing story line, intensive creation mode. another reason why i loved this game so much was because its the only wrestling game i've come across that follows physics. a tiny 180lbs man can not in any circumstances pickup a 500lbs man! yet in every game since, that always happens. the game is ridiculously difficult, but its awesome if you're playing with bunch of people.

majoras mask was already mentioned, but i'd actually pick that over OoT. 
donky kong 64 was a beautiful game too. i HATED the last level on it though. hate when games give me a time limit, so i was never able to finish it


----------



## synrgy (Apr 26, 2012)

Rogue Squadron
Any of the pro wrestling games made by THQ
Mario 64

That's pretty much it, for me.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 26, 2012)

starforx was incredible too. its weird how that game never really had a cult following or anything, yet look around google for easter eggs, and you'll see google having TONS of em that are related to starfox. eg: type in 'do a barrel roll' on google


----------



## flint757 (Apr 26, 2012)

Starfox was super popular in my circle. Best short game I've ever played. majoras Mask and Banjo kazooie are the best long games IMO.

Diddy Kong Racing was just a blast. Especially since it wasn't just racing like Mario Kart.


----------



## Faine (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm looking to buy perfect dark and starfox again too if anyone's selling it.


----------



## Faine (Apr 26, 2012)

^i called a local store that sells old games. They have starfox for $15 perfect dark for $10 but they don't have conkers bad fur day


----------



## flint757 (Apr 26, 2012)

it was really popular even online that games seems to be one of the most expensive out of the bunch.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 26, 2012)

for people looking for old n64 games: EBAY!!!!!

seriously, why aren't you guys looking on ebay?


----------



## Faine (Apr 26, 2012)

^ I did. They want $75-$150 for one copy! Ahhhhg!


----------



## synrgy (Apr 26, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> starforx was incredible too. its weird how that game never really had a cult following or anything, yet look around google for easter eggs, and you'll see google having TONS of em that are related to starfox. eg: type in 'do a barrel roll' on google



Speaking only for myself, I never got into the N64 version. I played the original for SNES as if my life depended on it, but I guess that experience took it all out of my system. I'd played the SNES so much that by the time the N64 version came out, I just didn't want anything to do with the series any more.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 26, 2012)

Faine said:


> ^ I did. They want $75-$150 for one copy! Ahhhhg!



what game are you looking for?
i just did a random search for starfox and there were a few that were coming up at 5-20 dollars.
same goes for perfect dark


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 26, 2012)

^ He's talking about Conker's Bad Fur Day, which goes for ridiculous prices.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 26, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> ^ He's talking about Conker's Bad Fur Day, which goes for ridiculous prices.



Now I want to go to pawn shops and buy Conkers just to sell it for $80


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 26, 2012)

humm...i have a local craigslist add that is selling it for 35. let me know if you guys are interested. and another kijiji one without a price. i just emailed the person to see waht price he/she is looking for. the add is new, was posted up yesterday too


----------



## Faine (Apr 26, 2012)

^PM'D!!!


----------



## TheBigGroove (Apr 26, 2012)

two words: WAVE RACER


----------



## Faine (Apr 27, 2012)

My friend came over with a conkers bad fur day ROM and an N64 Emulator on a CD.. I installed them and IT WORKSSSSSSSSS. Only problem is... the controlls on the keyboard are ALL out of wack... My best bet is getting a USB controller huh?


----------



## Qweklain (Apr 28, 2012)

Faine said:


> My friend came over with a conkers bad fur day ROM and an N64 Emulator on a CD.. I installed them and IT WORKSSSSSSSSS. Only problem is... the controlls on the keyboard are ALL out of wack... My best bet is getting a USB controller huh?


I have never heard of a good 3rd party USB N64 controller that tracked as authentically as a legitimate real N64 one. I went the route of buying a brand new controller on eBay with a converter.

Also, you can program the keys as you see fit. It is nearly impossible though due to the natural layout of the controller. Hopefully you can find a decent 3rd USB N64 that actually works well!


----------



## flint757 (Apr 28, 2012)

Qweklain said:


> I have never heard of a good 3rd party USB N64 controller that tracked as authentically as a legitimate real N64 one. I went the route of buying a brand new controller on eBay with a converter.
> 
> Also, you can program the keys as you see fit. It is nearly impossible though due to the natural layout of the controller. Hopefully you can find a decent 3rd USB N64 that actually works well!



With a $10 adapter I can supposedly use my PS3 controller. I've already got an idea how to lay it out now I just got to make it happen.


----------



## Faine (Apr 28, 2012)

I got one of these USB controllers ( actually my GF bought it for me  ) and I'm about to see if it works for my conkers bad fur day emulator !!!


----------



## flint757 (Apr 28, 2012)

i suggest using the directional pad as your c pad


----------



## Faine (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah There's a menu in the emulator where i can customize the controls and configure the controller. Thats a good idea man


----------



## flint757 (Apr 28, 2012)

Faine said:


> Yeah There's a menu in the emulator where i can customize the controls and configure the controller. Thats a good idea man



I had been contemplating the setup all night when I was trying to make my PS3 controller work  It seemed like the best option since N64 only had one joystick anyways.


----------



## Faine (Apr 28, 2012)

it works!!!! I configured the controller exactly how I like it. It's all good to go. I'm so excited!


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 28, 2012)

Conker was so much fun, even the multiplayer enthralled me and friends for hours.

Perfect Dark as well, loved that game so much.


----------



## Faine (Apr 28, 2012)

Now that I got the emulator and rom to work, does anyone know a good site where I can get other roms like perfect dark?


----------



## flint757 (Apr 28, 2012)

coolrom.com I used to use along time ago.

just google search n64 rom's you will pull up several website options.


----------



## Faine (Apr 28, 2012)

^ are they really easy to do? Is it usually just a folder I have to unzip and stuff?


----------



## flint757 (Apr 28, 2012)

Faine said:


> ^ are they really easy to do? Is it usually just a folder I have to unzip and stuff?



Are you using project64 if so I don't think you have to do anything just download and then click open rom in project64 and select the zip file


----------



## Faine (Apr 28, 2012)

^ yes project64. I want to get perfect dark right now lol.


----------



## Faine (Apr 28, 2012)

Dude I downloaded it, It works!!! I'M SO EXCITED.


----------



## Faine (Apr 29, 2012)

Anyone know a good place for a playstation emulator for like final fantasy 7 roms and stuff??


----------



## flint757 (Apr 29, 2012)

The Emulator Zone - Playstation Emulators

For the roms same place you got the others should work. No idea if these work, but they seem to be rated well.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 29, 2012)

ahem.


----------



## Faine (Apr 29, 2012)

^ i remember that game!


----------



## Faine (Apr 29, 2012)

flint757 said:


> The Emulator Zone - Playstation Emulators
> 
> For the roms same place you got the others should work. No idea if these work, but they seem to be rated well.



^ Thanks man I'm havin a serious kick to bring my childhood back. I'm havin a blast. oh the flashbacks!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 29, 2012)

Faine said:


> ^ i remember that game!



it fucking rocked man


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 29, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> STAR FOX!


----------



## Faine (Apr 29, 2012)

flint757 said:


> The Emulator Zone - Playstation Emulators
> 
> For the roms same place you got the others should work. No idea if these work, but they seem to be rated well.



I went on this site. And theres a lot of links for like, Download managers and things to unzip folders. Not the actual Emulator. Unless Its there and I dont know what im doing lol.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm going to test one with a game, but it will take awhile because PS games are pretty big files.

Try the second emulator, the first one didn't work for me either.


----------



## Faine (Apr 29, 2012)

It's really weird I installed it then I opened it up and it went straight to itunes like 3 times. Do I need some kind of unzip thing or something?


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 29, 2012)

Im glad you got the n64 emu working. That should be fun. None of the mac emulators that worked (only mupen64) ever had a control editor. So i had to use either gamepad companion or usb overdrive, which ultimately ended up not always working and causing me technical issues.

The emulators should be easy to use. Most of the time you just download the files for the game and open it through the emulator. They are different file types for each system. im not following what issues youre having though.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 29, 2012)

Faine said:


> It's really weird I installed it then I opened it up and it went straight to itunes like 3 times. Do I need some kind of unzip thing or something?



Yeah unzip with winrar and then click the application file called psxfin. It will ask you a few things just click through and then go to file open or start rom or whatever it says. Should work if you're on windows.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2012)

Ocarina of Time is still in my mind, and many gamer's minds as the best game of all time.


----------



## Faine (Apr 29, 2012)

Well I'm currently Downloading a Final fantasy 7 ROM/ISO and its at 2.4/412MB with 8 hours left awesome.... -___- 

I THINK my Playstation 1 emulator works.. It opens up and everything but I dont have a game right now to test it on. SO I guess I have to wait forever....





EDIT: its only disc 1 of 3...


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 29, 2012)

Some emulators can play .zip and .rar ROMs straight, and others need you to unzip them and then open the unzipped (uncompressed) file. I have less experience with N64 and PS1 emulators, but I figure most of them are the same. I've no idea how to operate them on Macs though. 



Scar Symmetry said:


> Ocarina of Time is still in my mind, and many gamer's minds as the best game of all time.



The game is obviously outdated, but I still find it such an incredible game. It IS arguably the best video game of all time. Simply because it was so groundbreaking, and served as the base for so many other games. From dynamics, to level design, to game style. I really like the story as well, but I feel it may lack a bit... But perhaps that's due to the fact that it's an old game. I love watching TV series and movies, and I always look for loose ends and/or what I consider poorly developed plot sections, and OoT has a fair share of those... But that might just be me over-analyzing the game. It's still my favorite game for the N64, and one of my favorite games ever.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> The game is obviously outdated, but I still find it such an incredible game. It IS arguably the best video game of all time. Simply because it was so groundbreaking, and served as the base for so many other games. From dynamics, to level design, to game style. I really like the story as well, but I feel it may lack a bit... But perhaps that's due to the fact that it's an old game. I love watching TV series and movies, and I always look for loose ends and/or what I consider poorly developed plot sections, and OoT has a fair share of those... But that might just be me over-analyzing the game. It's still my favorite game for the N64, and one of my favorite games ever.



I personally can't fault it. Aside from the fucking Water Temple (!) it's pretty much flawless. The music, the atmosphere conveyed through such basic technology, the immersiveness and the sheer magic of it. To me it's as perfect as a game can get. The only games I think have even come close to it are GTA IV and Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 29, 2012)

Not being able to jump was infuriating, but a lot of old games and some new games limit that ability.


----------



## Faine (Apr 29, 2012)

nvm forget it, I rage quit. It didnt work. The emulator didnt work. I'll just play on my n64 emulator. I have a ps1 anyway, Just dont have FF7


----------



## flint757 (Apr 29, 2012)

PS1 games might be easier to find used. It does seem to be a pain in the ass if you already have FF7 downloaded try this.

Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu

Haven't tested it with a game, but it opens and seems to run fine just make sure when you are setting up to click test for each settings screen and it should say working correctly that way the correct things are installed. I'm downloading a game now to test it, but it seems promising.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 29, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I personally can't fault it. Aside from the fucking Water Temple (!) it's pretty much flawless. The music, the atmosphere conveyed through such basic technology, the immersiveness and the sheer magic of it. To me it's as perfect as a game can get. The only games I think have even come close to it are GTA IV and Red Dead Redemption.



Oh yeah, definitely. I'm not trying to put it down. I just love it for what it is. A lot of newer games may have prettier graphics, much smoother playing, and even stories that are developed much better... But OoT still manages to be immersive, compelling, and even haunting and scary in many occasions. All this using the few resources available at the time (in comparison with what newer systems can do). And, to be honest, the last few times I've beat the water temple, I found it so much fun! I feel it's a brilliantly designed level, specifically designed to drive anyone insane, at least the first time through. I might've beat it about 10 times already, and I still forget that one key, every damn time, even though I know by heart where it is located. I just forget to go get it . But I digress.

Has "Star Wars Episode I: Racer" been mentioned yet? I found that game so ridiculously hard, yet so amazing! The level designs were incredible. Everything happened so fast!

The N64 also had my favorite Mortal Kombat game: Mortal Kombat Trilogy. I loved the huge amount of characters available (all characters from all the previous MK games). I still have no clue about the story though, because I couldn't speak English at the time, and I haven't played it since. But I have great memories of playing that game with friends.

EDIT: Oh, also, jumping in Zelda games is really unnecessary. He automatically jumps for you when he can reach a ledge. If he can't reach it, he won't jump. Even if you could jump by pressing a button, it wouldn't get you anywhere more easily. with that said, I was very WTF'd the first time I played it as a kid, for not being able to jump... Such was my frustration, that I kept trying to get onto places by jumping backwards pressing Z . I used to get on top of that pedestal at the temple of time where the spiritual stones go after you get them all. I'd just stay there for hours (mind you, I was a kid ) rejoicing in the fact that I was even able to get on top of something where you weren't supposed to be .


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 29, 2012)

yeah faine the PS1 is harder to emulate, i beat FF9 on my computer that way.

cartridge systems are so straight forward in regards to ability too emulate


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 29, 2012)

You actually can jump in OOT. Its called the ground jump Glitches in The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - Zelda Wiki

Anyway, I think newer games are complete bull shit. Ill never buy an xbox or ps3 because they have basically no 3d platformers or good adventure games. Everyones all "OMG RPG" lately and i fucking hate rpgs.


----------



## texshred777 (Apr 29, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> You actually can jump in OOT. Its called the ground jump Glitches in The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - Zelda Wiki
> 
> Anyway, I think newer games are complete bull shit. Ill never buy an xbox or ps3 because they have basically no 3d platformers or good adventure games.


 
Uncharted's a pretty good platformy adventure game. Of course I wouldn't buy a console for one game. Just saying.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 29, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> yeah faine the PS1 is harder to emulate, i beat FF9 on my computer that way.
> 
> cartridge systems are so straight forward in regards to ability too emulate



The 64 is one of the rare exceptions to that, I can't find any emulator that I would call stable and it seems every second rom dump is completely fucked.

To this day I can't find a good ROM of Mystical Ninja 64, and that makes more than a little bit sad.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 29, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> Uncharted's a pretty good platformy adventure game. Of course I wouldn't buy a console for one game. Just saying.



My wife bought me a PS3 for my 30th birthday and I didn't really start to enjoy the system until I played Uncharted 2. I would actually say the system is worth getting just to be able to play the Uncharted series; its that good.

There's also ton of indie games out right now that are more classically themed that are quite good.

I'm not trying to sell anyone on playing modern stuff, just saying that the current systems have a lot of retro-style content (both actually retro and new games).


----------



## flint757 (Apr 29, 2012)

The last one I posted works perfectly. Just follow the steps click test to make sure it works download game files and unzip them. Then you select the bin file and voila game.

I've got Crash bandicoot up and running.

[EDIT]

I'd unzip the playstation rar too and then put it where you want it and create a shortcut. The folder functions like a program folder.


----------



## texshred777 (Apr 29, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> My wife bought me a PS3 for my 30th birthday and I didn't really start to enjoy the system until I played Uncharted 2. I would actually say the system is worth getting just to be able to play the Uncharted series; its that good.
> 
> There's also ton of indie games out right now that are more classically themed that are quite good.
> 
> I'm not trying to sell anyone on playing modern stuff, just saying that the current systems have a lot of retro-style content (both actually retro and new games).


 
I had a PS3 before I traded it for the xbox, I really enjoyed Uncharted 2. It was a great game. Trine was fun, too.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 29, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> I had a PS3 before I traded it for the xbox, I really enjoyed Uncharted 2. It was a great game. Trine was fun, too.



Other than the better online community (although paying for it isn't something I'd do without extras getting thrown my way) and a few games like Halo I didn't see the point in the X-box when most games are cross platform and PS3 has the better hardware.

I love Unchartered it's like a movie you are a part of.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 29, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Other than the better online community (although paying for it isn't something I'd do without extras getting thrown my way) and a few games like Halo I didn't see the point in the X-box when most games are cross platform and PS3 has the better hardware.
> 
> I love Unchartered it's like a movie you are a part of.



I always wind up getting each system in a generation. The 360 gets the most play for me as the cross-platform games tend to be a bit less glitchy & have slightly better frame-rates; according to most developers, the PS3 is a bitch to program for when porting titles so PS3 ports tend to suffer). I also prefer the 360 controller overall.

That being said, its best just to go for the system that has the exclusives you _most _want to play if you are limited to getting one.

Since rebuilding my PC, its been my go-to for new titles.

Also, I can't recommend PCSX for PSX emulation enough. Its definitely the most compatible and most-tweakable out of all the PSX emus I've used (and I've used most of them). You can actually get a PS3 controller and use it with the addition of 3rd party drivers (which kind escapes me atm).


----------



## Fiction (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a Ps1 + Ps2 Emulator set up working perfectly with a Playstation controller, although I don't use Roms seeing as I have 100+ games in disc format anyways and I can get most games for $1-$10 on eBay now (Yes, I have bought many many playstation 1 games for 0.99c each, just because they were $1..), I just use the CD-Rom function.. I use ePSXe for ps1 and PCSX2 and have no problem running any games so far.

I know this is a N64 thread, but it seems to have turned into an emulation thread, which i've been doing for about 6 years


----------



## flint757 (Apr 29, 2012)

Mordacain said:


> I always wind up getting each system in a generation. The 360 gets the most play for me as the cross-platform games tend to be a bit less glitchy & have slightly better frame-rates; according to most developers, the PS3 is a bitch to program for when porting titles so PS3 ports tend to suffer). I also prefer the 360 controller overall.
> 
> That being said, its best just to go for the system that has the exclusives you _most _want to play if you are limited to getting one.
> 
> ...



Motionjoy lets you use PS3 controller, but I only have wireless controllers and no bluetooth on PC.

Yeah that's true pretty much everything microsoft does is open source which helps. I haven't noticed any glitching though and they are quick with the updates. All I know is I'm waiting a couple years before after the next systems release before getting it even if it is absolutely amazing.


----------



## texshred777 (Apr 29, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Other than the better online community (although paying for it isn't something I'd do without extras getting thrown my way) and a few games like Halo I didn't see the point in the X-box when most games are cross platform and PS3 has the better hardware.
> 
> I love Unchartered it's like a movie you are a part of.


 
It pretty much came down to the Halo series, Mass Effect series(computer sucks-Mass Effect was still xbox exclusive at the time), Gears of War and the only PS3 exclusive I liked at the time was Uncharted. At that time the cross platform games looked/played better on xbox for the most part. My TV's only a 32" 720P so Blue Ray is pointless for me too. 

I do agree that the PS3 is a better machine, there were many things about it I preferred. It just happened that my favorite games(that weren't cross platform) were only on the xbox at the time.

I won't be getting the PS4/Xbox720 or whatever for quite some time after launch. Not only to see which has the better game selection, but I'm apprehensive about what I'm hearing about the future of console game EULA's.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 29, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Motionjoy lets you use PS3 controller, but I only have wireless controllers and no bluetooth on PC.
> 
> Yeah that's true pretty much everything microsoft does is open source which helps. I haven't noticed any glitching though and they are quick with the updates. All I know is I'm waiting a couple years before after the next systems release before getting it even if it is absolutely amazing.



Ah, thanks. I haven't reinstalled my emus yet and forgotten that Motionjoy was the driver set. Its does work with the wireless controllers through USB though, just a little FYI incase you need the controller in a pinch 

I usually wait for a quite awhile after a new system come out before I get them (or unless I just can't wait anymore to play a particular game).

And on-topic:

I echo my support for Goldeneye, Zelda:OoT and MM & also Tactics Ogre 64. All excellent games. Sadly, all Nintendo system post SNES have only had a couple of games per system that have really intrigued me and I've ultimately sold all of their systems because of it.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 29, 2012)

I still haven't gotten all the stars in Mario 64. I think the most I got was 120 and there are 125 if I remember correctly.

Yeah I waited like 5 years to get the next system and went with PS3. My PC runs great, but I'll probably drop $1500 this summer to bring it up to date and last me hopefully a good 5 years or so. 

I tried plugging in the usb and it wouldn't recognize it. I assumed that the usb was strictly for charging when it didn't work I might try again though.


----------



## myrtorp (Apr 30, 2012)

The N64 was THE console of my childhood. 
Me and my brother got it on christmas when I was 6 years old. We have played it so much, I wonder how many hundreds of hours we spent on that thing.

some of my favourite games:

Mario Kart - our first game, I love it.

Banjo Kazooie/Tooie - whacky humor, great levels and awesome music

Super Mario 64 - Just awesome in every way!

Zelda Oot/Majoras Mask - Same here! I really like the darker mood of majoras mask.

Jet Force Jemini - You kill ants in a brutal fashion, and save teddy bears from the evil ants, in space!

Perfect Dark - Never owned it myself but me and a pal used to play it alot, great multiplayer and music.

Rush 2 - Not sure if it's been mentioned. Fun racing game, especially the stunt map, where you would just drive on jumps etc and try to get maximum stunt points. Me and my bro figured out a way to get outside of the map, and when you eventually landed in the black nothingness below, you could get some insane combos!

Super Smash Bros - great fighting game. In school we downloaded Project 64 and Smash Bros, and played in the library during breaks. One keyboard per 2 people. We used to steal another computers keyboard so we could play with 4 people. It got to the point where we startet getting late to class because of all the Smash Brosing  


And the list goes on. It's the console I grew up with and I will always love it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 30, 2012)

flint757 said:


> I still haven't gotten all the stars in Mario 64. I think the most I got was 120 and there are 125 if I remember correctly.



Nope, only 120 stars. I've beat that game like a gazillion times ... I feel terrible saying that about so many games. 



myrtorp said:


> Jet Force Jemini - You kill ants in a brutal fashion, and save teddy bears from the evil ants, in space!



Oh my God, how could've I forgotten that game! It was absolutely brilliant and bizarre. I loved every minute of it! Although I did have a strange inclination to killing the teddy bears myself... . Oh, and the multiplayer was really fun as well!


----------



## flint757 (Apr 30, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> Nope, only 120 stars. I've beat that game like a gazillion times ... I feel terrible saying that about so many games.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God, how could've I forgotten that game! It was absolutely brilliant and bizarre. I loved every minute of it! Although I did have a strange inclination to killing the teddy bears myself... . Oh, and the multiplayer was really fun as well!



Well then it was 115  I know I didn't fully complete it for sure...


----------



## Faine (May 1, 2012)

I guess this thread did turn into an emulation thread haha. But yeah the ps1 emulator is too complicated for me to have the patience of figuring out. I get all angry and shit when I try 200 things and nothing works out. 


I'll stick to my n64 emulator and roms for now until I feel like tackling the ps1 later. So far I only have the conkers bad fur day and perfect dark roms and I'm happy with those


----------



## JStraitiff (May 1, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Well then it was 115  I know I didn't fully complete it for sure...



Yea i think i completed it once. I didnt think i did but i opened the canon to get on the roof so i guess it was good enough.


----------



## myrtorp (May 2, 2012)

Oh my God, how could've I forgotten that game! It was absolutely brilliant and bizarre. I loved every minute of it! Although I did have a strange inclination to killing the teddy bears myself... . Oh, and the multiplayer was really fun as well![/QUOTE]


Haha! I would always get mad at my brother when he was controlling Floyd (that flying thing) And he liked to kill the poor bears!

The ants are pretty mean in the game, there are scenes where the teddy's are forced to work, and one scene where they are rounded up to be executed. (but end up being saved!)

There is another scene where the bears are having a good evening around the fire, dancing, when a landing pod comes down and crush the clan leader bear, ants come out and in the end you see a baby bear crying. 
I really hated those ants 


Edit: Oops messed up the quote! 

Here's the opening cutscene! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHjwPulJdU4


----------



## Faine (May 2, 2012)

I'm thinking about tackling the ps1 emulator again today with the final fantasy 7 rom.


Unless someone wants to email me a zipped folder of it!?!?!?


----------



## flint757 (May 2, 2012)

Faine said:


> I'm thinking about tackling the ps1 emulator again today with the final fantasy 7 rom.
> 
> 
> Unless someone wants to email me a zipped folder of it!?!?!?



My link definitely worked for the emulator, but I didn't download the game. Wasn't too big, but their server was slow.


----------



## Faine (May 2, 2012)

I tried and I'm computer retarded Lol


----------



## flint757 (May 2, 2012)

Faine said:


> I tried and I'm computer retarded Lol



Download the file.
Open folder
Click ePSXe
It will walk you through a setup wizard
First one pick the one that corresponds with your video card
most you only have one choice, but if there is a test button click it and it should say working, if it doesn't select a different one.
The last one once you picked the one that works it will ask you to configure it so click config and then click ok (I didn't change anything)
Next page is config controller, that should be simple enough.
When you want to open a game go to file
click run ISO and select the bin file (extension .bin)
When you download a game you will need to unzip the file for the bin file to show, worked great.

Free File Hosting & Video Downloads, Free File Sharing, Online Friends Network - Ziddu

PSX ISO Download Section


----------



## Faine (May 2, 2012)

I'll try it once I get home. If worse comes to worse, Would you be able to email me a zipped folder with it all set?


----------



## flint757 (May 2, 2012)

It sounds harder than it is, but I can give it a shot if you have too much trouble.


----------



## Faine (May 3, 2012)

Thanks man, I'll let you know after I give it a shot.


----------



## Faine (May 3, 2012)

Haha I can't get it  I suck


----------



## flint757 (May 3, 2012)

what kind of problem you having?


----------



## Faine (May 3, 2012)

It's saying something like the bios isn't configured or something


----------



## flint757 (May 3, 2012)

Hmmm screenshot if you will.


----------



## Faine (May 9, 2012)

Sorry man I haven't gotten the chance to go on my computer lately when I get time I'll try again


----------



## Yaris (May 9, 2012)

Faine said:


> It's saying something like the bios isn't configured or something



If you haven't already, you need to download a psx bios from somewhere. I don't think I can direct you to one because it's kind of illegal, but they're out there.


----------



## CTID (May 10, 2012)

If you're looking to buy N64 games, this is a great site to do it on.


----------



## JStraitiff (May 12, 2012)

I was stuck at the part in conker where you have to dive to get the money or something and keep hitting the bubbles. I havent attempted it in a while but i recall getting frustrated with it lol. Anyone else hit that yet?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 19, 2013)

flint757 said:


> Considering emulators are free and you can hook a controller up to your pc plus everything you had said i'd say it is hard to justify the price for sure.
> 
> I liked how in the game boy emulators you could increase the FPS and walk super fast since that was the least enjoyable part for me.



This alone makes the pokemon games that much more enjoyable. You can raise a pretty badass team in a hurry just by holding down the spacebar (for the visualboy emulator) which speeds up the frame rate about 2500%. Running from town to town or even looking in the grass for pokemon to catch/raise is faster. Note that this makes your in-game time increase much more quickly as well, so beware.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 19, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> This alone makes the pokemon games that much more enjoyable. You can raise a pretty badass team in a hurry just by holding down the spacebar (for the visualboy emulator) which speeds up the frame rate about 2500%. Running from town to town or even looking in the grass for pokemon to catch/raise is faster. Note that this makes your in-game time increase much more quickly as well, so beware.



Haha, this. Man, I gotta play some Pokemon again when spring comes. I played Crystal last spring in like week thanks to emulator speedhack.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 20, 2013)

Golden Eye and MORTAL KOMBAT 4!!!


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jan 20, 2013)

Gotta be banjo kazooie+tooie


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 21, 2013)

tl;dr

but...



TRY A BARREL ROLL!!!!!!


----------



## Fiction (Jan 21, 2013)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> TRY A BARREL ROLL!!!!!!


----------



## MFB (Jan 22, 2013)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> tl;dr
> 
> but...
> 
> ...


----------



## oriphinz (Jan 22, 2013)

So many awesome games listed...

Time to get one of these:
PC USB DUAL JOYPAD GAMEPAD CONTROLLER ADAPTER N64 NINTENDO 64 UK Seller | eBay

and 2 of these:
Game Controller Joystick for Nintendo 64 N64 System Blu | eBay

And play some goldeneye / donkey kong / perfect dark


----------

